# 

## greg2000

mam pytanie do fachowców ( projektantów, inżynierów). Buduję dom z ciężkich materiałów - silikaty, stropy lane na płycie o pow. 140 m2 grubości 24 cm zbrojonej jedną ciatką fi 12 na krzyż  co 15 cm i wieńcem obwodowym pod ścianami nośnymi.  moj projektant powiedział, że jedna siatka zbrojenia wystarczy. dom bedzie ważył ok 180 ton. Zastanawiam się czy mogę sobie jeszcze pozwolis na krycie dachówka (dodatkowe 10 ton) bez ryzyka? dzieki

----------


## zibik_eng

> mam pytanie do fachowców ( projektantów, inżynierów).


Zatrudniony przez Ciebieprojektant też jest fachowcem, posiada Państwowe Uprawnienia do Projektowania i za swoje obliczenia/pomysły bierze na siebie całą odpowiedzialność KARNĄ - jeżeli jemu nie ufasz to tym bardziej nie powinieneś ufać anonimowym doradzaczom z jakiegoś forum...

----------


## Aedifico

Pierwszy raz się spotykam aby płyta fundamentowa miała jedną siatkę.

----------


## greg2000

> Zatrudniony przez Ciebieprojektant też jest fachowcem, posiada Państwowe Uprawnienia do Projektowania i za swoje obliczenia/pomysły bierze na siebie całą odpowiedzialność KARNĄ - jeżeli jemu nie ufasz to tym bardziej nie powinieneś ufać anonimowym doradzaczom z jakiegoś forum...


jasne, że tak. chodzi mi tylko o wasze opnie, czy ktoś tez tak uważa jak projektant.. no i ma doświadczenie w płytach

----------


## helixwroclaw2005

> Pierwszy raz się spotykam aby płyta fundamentowa miała jedną siatkę.


Większość konstrukcyjnych rozwiązań systemowych zawiera tylko jedną siatkę posadowioną w górnym przekroju płyty i nie jest to nic nadzwyczajnego.

----------


## Aedifico

> Większość konstrukcyjnych rozwiązań systemowych zawiera tylko jedną siatkę posadowioną w górnym przekroju płyty i nie jest to nic nadzwyczajnego.


Przykład proszę.

----------


## helixwroclaw2005

Aedfico w mojej stopce jest link. Napisz na firmowy email. Dostaniesz wyczerpującą odpowiedź.

----------


## Aedifico

> Aedfico w mojej stopce jest link. Napisz na firmowy email. Dostaniesz wyczerpującą odpowiedź.


Chciałbym się dowiedziec coś więcej i inni też by skorzystali. Jak pisałem nie widziałem płyt z jedną siatką więc chciałbym iwedziec jakie sa powody tej jednej siatki.

----------


## szybkaosa

> Chciałbym się dowiedziec coś więcej i inni też by skorzystali. Jak pisałem nie widziałem płyt z jedną siatką więc chciałbym iwedziec jakie sa powody tej jednej siatki.


Też ciekawi mnie uzasadnienie. 
Nawet przeciwskurczowej nie dają? A co z zarysowaniem choćby skurczowym?

----------


## Arturo72

> Przykład proszę.


Proszę  :smile: 
http://www.sundolitt.com.pl/zbrojenie_sundolitt.html

----------


## beton44

aha

zerknąłem w tą reklamę

łamiąc prawa autorskie zacytuję "większość fundamentów w nowo budowanych domach to płyta fundamentowa"

hmmmmm...... chyba mało wiarygodne te wypociny  :Smile:

----------


## Arturo72

> łamiąc prawa autorskie zacytuję "większość fundamentów w nowo budowanych domach to płyta fundamentowa"
> 
> hmmmmm...... chyba mało wiarygodne te wypociny


Może nie większość w Polsce ale coraz częściej inwestorzy decydują się na płytę fundamentową,m.in ja  :wink: 
Sundolitt przyszedł do nas z zagranicy,gdzie większość robi płyty  :smile:

----------


## helixwroclaw2005

> aha
> 
> zerknąłem w tą reklamę
> 
> łamiąc prawa autorskie zacytuję "większość fundamentów w nowo budowanych domach to płyta fundamentowa"
> 
> hmmmmm...... chyba mało wiarygodne te wypociny


Nie przesadzaj z tymi wypocinami  :smile:  Płyty wcześniej czy później i tak wyprą tradycyjny fundament.

----------


## szybkaosa

> Proszę 
> http://www.sundolitt.com.pl/zbrojenie_sundolitt.html


Ale mnie się wydaje, że nie jest to klasyczna płyta fundamentowa mająca za zadanie na równomierne rozłożenie nacisków na grunt. Przy pokazanym układzie, gdzie sztywność przekroju pod przyłożonym obciążeniu jest zdecydowanie większa niż w prześle nieobciążonym naciski pod quasi ławą będą zdecydowanie większe. Ciekawi mnie schemat statyczny takiej ławy.

----------


## Aedifico

> Proszę 
> http://www.sundolitt.com.pl/zbrojenie_sundolitt.html


Tak jak kolega pisał wyżej to nie jest klasyczna płyta fundamentowa a usunięcie jednej z siatek  ma swoje konsekwencje bo siatki są z określonych powodów a nie widzimisię.

----------


## Arturo72

> Tak jak kolega pisał wyżej to nie jest klasyczna płyta fundamentowa a usunięcie jednej z siatek ma swoje konsekwencje bo siatki są z określonych powodów a nie widzimisię.


To ja zacytuję wypowiedź jak najbardziej trafną:



> *Zatrudniony przez Ciebieprojektant też jest fachowcem, posiada Państwowe Uprawnienia do Projektowania i za swoje obliczenia/pomysły bierze na siebie całą odpowiedzialność KARNĄ - jeżeli jemu nie ufasz to tym bardziej nie powinieneś ufać anonimowym doradzaczom z jakiegoś forum..*.


Jeśli jest taka konstrukcja płyty,z jedną siatką,tzn tak wyszło z wyliczeń i basta.

----------


## szybkaosa

> To ja zacytuję wypowiedź jak najbardziej trafną:
> 
> Jeśli jest taka konstrukcja płyty,z jedną siatką,tzn tak wyszło z wyliczeń i basta.


Tu nie chodzi o to czy ktoś zrobił źle czy nie. Tylko prawdopodobnie jest to pseudopłyta fundamentowa - ukryta ława fundamentowa z połączonym chudym betonem pod posadzki. I tylko tyle. Nie znam tego systemu ani założeń jego projektowych to nie będę wyrokował. A żelbetowa płyta, czy to stropowa czy fundamentowa ma zdolność do przenoszenia sił rozciągających zarówno po jednej jak i po drugiej stronie płyty, ściskanie wiadomo. Za przenoszenie naprężeń rozciągających odpowiedzialne jest zbrojenie, maksymalnie zbliżone do płaszczyzny strony naprężeń rozciągających. A skoro te naprężenia występują zarówno po jednej stronie [np pod ścianą] jak i po drugiej [w przęśle] - w zależności od rozkładu momentów zginających - dlatego w tych przypadkach zbrojenie układane jest górą jak i dołem. Zbrojenie znajdujące się w bliskim sąsiedztwie osi obojętnej jest bezwartościowe. Dlatego napisałem jak mi się wydaje. To po prostu inny system. Nie ma się co unosić  :smile: 
 A zawód konstruktora jest prawdopodobnie najbardziej odpowiedzialnym zawodem w branży budowlanej, często opłacanym nieadekwatnie do odpowiedzialności, dlatego należy im się szacunek. Oczywiście piętnując tych projektujących źle.

----------


## bartekpx

> Większość konstrukcyjnych rozwiązań systemowych zawiera tylko jedną siatkę posadowioną w górnym przekroju płyty i nie jest to nic nadzwyczajnego.


Nie chcę się wymądrzać ale dla mnie to bzdura. Każdy kto ma nawet nikłe pojęcie o mechanice ogólnej czy też budowli dobrze wie, że takie rozwiązanie nie ma sensu. Płyt fundamentowa ma przenieść obciążenia całego budynku skierowane w dół na grunt. Wykres rozkładu naprężeń w przekroju płyty przedstawia się tak, iż dól płyty jest rozciągany a góra ściskana. Dlatego (ławy, płyty fundamentowe itp) projektuję się tak, że na "dole" mamy stal, która ma dużą odporność na rozciąganie a  na "górze" mamy beton, który ma dużą odporność na ściskanie. Każdy majster, murarz, pomocnik na budowie wie, że zbrojenie dajemy przede wszystkim na "dole" ławy. Dlatego proszę mi podać uzasadnienie rozwiązania z tylko górnym zbrojeniem ?

----------


## Aedifico

> To ja zacytuję wypowiedź jak najbardziej trafną:
> 
> Jeśli jest taka konstrukcja płyty,z jedną siatką,tzn tak wyszło z wyliczeń i basta.


Tylko to nie jest czystej postaci płyta fundamentowa.


I basta.

----------


## szybkaosa

> Nie chcę się wymądrzać ale dla mnie to bzdura. Każdy kto ma nawet nikłe pojęcie o mechanice ogólnej czy też budowli dobrze wie, że takie rozwiązanie nie ma sensu. Płyt fundamentowa ma przenieść obciążenia całego budynku skierowane w dół na grunt. Wykres rozkładu naprężeń w przekroju płyty przedstawia się tak, iż dól płyty jest rozciągany a góra ściskana. Dlatego (ławy, płyty fundamentowe itp) projektuję się tak, że na "dole" mamy stal, która ma dużą odporność na rozciąganie a  na "górze" mamy beton, który ma dużą odporność na ściskanie. Każdy majster, murarz, pomocnik na budowie wie, że zbrojenie dajemy przede wszystkim na "dole" ławy. Dlatego proszę mi podać uzasadnienie rozwiązania z tylko górnym zbrojeniem ?


A dlaczego oczekujesz uzasadnienia dla rozwiązania z górnym zbrojeniem płyty?  Proszę u uzasadnienie uzasadniania.
A poza tym, to nie każdy majster, murarz, pomocnik na budowie wie, że zbrojenie dajemy w pewnych sytuacjach głownie na górze ławy.

----------


## helixwroclaw2005

> Nie chcę się wymądrzać ale dla mnie to bzdura ...


I nikt Cię nie powinien wyprowadzać z błędu. Ważne, że masz swoje zdanie i tego się trzymaj. 
Użyte przez Ciebie słowo "bzdura" doskonale pasuje do tego co napisałeś.
To, że nie masz absolutnie racji to inna sprawa. Ne wiem czy to reguła, że na ogół ktoś, kto nie ma o czymś pojęcia zabiera głos wprowadzając tym samym innych w błąd. 
Nastały złe czasy. Kiedyś to kończyło się jakieś szkoły a teraz wystarczy net i anonimowość.

----------


## bartekpx

> A dlaczego oczekujesz uzasadnienia dla rozwiązania z górnym zbrojeniem płyty?  Proszę u uzasadnienie uzasadniania.
> A poza tym, to nie każdy majster, murarz, pomocnik na budowie wie, że zbrojenie dajemy w pewnych sytuacjach głownie na górze ławy.



Nigdzie nie napisałem, że nie stosuje się zbrojenia w "górnej" części (może trochę nie jasno się wyraziłem),  bo je także stosujemy ale chciałem zauważyć, że w dolnej części ław występują dużo większe siły rozciągające (a stal dobrze pracują na rozciąganie) wynikają one z momentu zginającego jakie powoduje obciążenie z góry. Dlatego stal na "dole". U góry także dajemy stal tam te siły są jednak troszkę inne. Dlatego bardzo dziwiło mnie rozwiązanie ze zbrojeniem tylko "górnej" części płyty. No bo co z powstałymi po przyłożeniu obciążeń liniowych (jakimi są przegrody konstrukcyjne posadowione na ów płycie)  naprężeniami rozciągającym w "dolnej części".

----------


## bartekpx

> I nikt Cię nie powinien wyprowadzać z błędu. Ważne, że masz swoje zdanie i tego się trzymaj. 
> Użyte przez Ciebie słowo "bzdura" doskonale pasuje do tego co napisałeś.
> To, że nie masz absolutnie racji to inna sprawa. Ne wiem czy to reguła, że na ogół ktoś, kto nie ma o czymś pojęcia zabiera głos wprowadzając tym samym innych w błąd. 
> Nastały złe czasy. Kiedyś to kończyło się jakieś szkoły a teraz wystarczy net i anonimowość.


To co napisałem to przedstawiona łopatologicznie podstawa, którą dowiaduje się każdy student budownictwa na pierwszych zajęciach z Mechaniki ogólnej (wiem coś o tym) a jeżeli to Pan kwestionuje to tylko świadczy o poziomie wiedzy na ten temat. Obrażać kogoś personalnie bez uzasadnienia łatwo ale proszę przedstawić coś sensownego co by w logiczny sposób podważyło to co napisałem (tak bo tak to nie jest żaden argument). I wykształcenia proszę mi nie ujmować. 
Faktycznie w płycie schemat statyczny jest troszkę bardziej skomplikowany niż to przedstawiłem ale główna idea jest prawdziwa dlatego nie obejdzie się bez zbrojenia w "dolnej" części płyty przynajmniej w miejscach przyłożenia sił działających z góry.

----------


## Aedifico

> I nikt Cię nie powinien wyprowadzać z błędu. Ważne, że masz swoje zdanie i tego się trzymaj. 
> Użyte przez Ciebie słowo "bzdura" doskonale pasuje do tego co napisałeś.
> To, że nie masz absolutnie racji to inna sprawa. *Ne wiem czy to reguła, że na ogół ktoś, kto nie ma o czymś pojęcia zabiera głos wprowadzając tym samym innych w błąd.* 
> Nastały złe czasy. Kiedyś to kończyło się jakieś szkoły a teraz wystarczy net i anonimowość.


Czy Pan za to ma pojęcie o tym?

----------


## helixwroclaw2005

Aedifico zapraszam na budowę. Jesteś z Wrocławia. Wysłałem Ci wczoraj na pw wiadomość.
Jutro ok. 11-12 będę zalewał kolejną płytę fundamentową betonem SCC. Warto zobaczyć technologię. Polecam

Mój nr komórki jest ogólnie dostępny: 503958422

----------


## szybkaosa

> Aedifico zapraszam na budowę. Jesteś z Wrocławia. Wysłałem Ci wczoraj na pw wiadomość.
> Jutro ok. 11-12 będę zalewał kolejną płytę fundamentową betonem SCC. Warto zobaczyć technologię. Polecam
> 
> Mój nr komórki jest ogólnie dostępny: 503958422


Aedifico idź zobacz i podziel się doświadczeniami.

----------


## face

fajnie sie tak czyta ta duskusje :smile: 

zbrojenie plyty fundamentowej to z reguly daje sie gora - jesli chodzi o przeslo plyty (naprezenia od odporu gruntu), a pod scianami nosnymi zbroimy i dolem - ogolnie dla posadowienia ponizej glebokosci przemarzania

gdy posadawiamy plyty "na poziomie terenu" na zageszczanej podsypce zbrojenie powinno byc dolem i gora

oczywiscie kazdy przypadek nalezy rozpatrzec indywidualnie

ps - plyty fundamentowe nigdy nie wypra tradycyjnych law fundamentowych w budynkach nie podpiwniczonych

----------


## Aedifico

> Aedifico zapraszam na budowę. Jesteś z Wrocławia. Wysłałem Ci wczoraj na pw wiadomość.
> Jutro ok. 11-12 będę zalewał kolejną płytę fundamentową betonem SCC. Warto zobaczyć technologię. Polecam
> 
> Mój nr komórki jest ogólnie dostępny: 503958422


Z przyjemnością aczkolwiek pracuję od 7 do 19 więc pozostaje mi obejrzeć zdjęcia. Jak do tej pory zabetonowałem z 10 000 m3 płyt fund. i żadne z jedną siatką nie widziałem.

----------


## greg2000

płyta jest zbrojona dołem , siatka jest na wysokości ok 5cm od dołu, płyta ma 24 cm, wzmacniana pod ścianami wieńcem, szkode ze nie da się zdjecia wkeić

Jak więc uważacie, będzie OK (bezpiecznie) dać ciężki dach z dachówki? czy raczej blacha..

----------


## face

> płyta jest zbrojona dołem , siatka jest na wysokości ok 5cm od dołu, płyta ma 24 cm, wzmacniana pod ścianami wieńcem, szkode ze nie da się zdjecia wkeić
> 
> Jak więc uważacie, będzie OK (bezpiecznie) dać ciężki dach z dachówki? czy raczej blacha..


da sie wkleic zdjecie

najlepiej zrobic skan, albo zdjecie cyfrowka tylko aby bylo wyrazne

5cm jest na otuline pretow

plyta wzmocniona pod scianami wiencem
przy scianach plyta oczywiscie zbrojenie dolem, jednak uwazam ze w srodku przesla plyty rozciaganie wystapi gora i tam powinno byc zbrojenie - tyle teorii

konstruktor przeliczyl i zaprojektowal, ma wszystkie informacje - skoro zaprojektowal jak napisales to musi to byc dobrze

co do obciazen od dachowki to raczej pytanie do autora projektu plyty
plyte sie stosuje aby rozlozyc ciezar na wieksza powierzchnie (z zalozenia cala powierzchnia plyty przenosi ciezar budynku na grunt), wniosek ze przy standardowych lawach ciezar dachowki wywoluje "sporo" wiekszy nacisk fundamentu na grunt
przy plycie fund ten nacisk jest na sporo wieksza powierzchnie, wiec obc na m2 zwiekszy sie bardzo nieznacznie o ok 5-6% z wiadomosci jakie podales

pytanie jakie wsp bezpieczenstwa przyjal projektant

----------


## WVIP

> mam pytanie do fachowców ( projektantów, inżynierów). Buduję dom z ciężkich materiałów - silikaty, stropy lane na płycie o pow. 140 m2 grubości 24 cm zbrojonej jedną ciatką fi 12 na krzyż  co 15 cm i wieńcem obwodowym pod ścianami nośnymi.  moj projektant powiedział, że jedna siatka zbrojenia wystarczy. dom bedzie ważył ok 180 ton. Zastanawiam się czy mogę sobie jeszcze pozwolis na krycie dachówka (dodatkowe 10 ton) bez ryzyka? dzieki


Witam plyta oprocz wiencow pod scianami nosnymi z powodzeniem moze miec jedna siatke zbrojeniowa z tym ze troche grubsza w gornej czesci, poniewaz zbrojenie pracuje na rozciaganie a beton na sciskanie. Polecam wykonanie szwedzkiej plyty fundamentowej opisanej w watku "plyta fundamentowa zbrojenie" takie rozwiazanie moze sie okazac tansze od law fundamentowych.

----------


## ja14

Wielokrotnie widzialem, ze przy zbrojeniu stropu, zamiast dodatkowego zbrojenia gora, przy podporach (scianach nosnych) stosuje sie odgiecie co drugiego preta siatki do gory. Dlaczego podobnego rozwiazania nie mozna zastosowac w plycie fundamentowej? (oczywiscie w tym przypadku trzeba by odginac co drugi pret siatki gornej do dolu)

----------


## kolo004

Jedna  siatka jest stosowana w Szwecji (tu pracuje) bo nie ma sensu dwóch dawać ponieważ podłoże jest kamienne często i mega utwardzone czyli płyta pracuje tylko pod naciskiem. W Polsce ja zrobiłem dwie siatki ponieważ mam podłoże gliniane i płyta w niektórych miejscach może mieć odgięcie dlatego na polskie warunki w większości stosuje się dwie siatki ponieważ do końca nie wiadomo jak płyta zachowa się pod naporem budynku i jednoczesnym oddziaływaniem gruntu w różnych  miejscach. To że masz jedną to niewiele mówi ważne co masz pod płytą i jak jest twarde podłoże?

----------


## thomas1

> I nikt Cię nie powinien wyprowadzać z błędu. Ważne, że masz swoje zdanie i tego się trzymaj. 
> Użyte przez Ciebie słowo "bzdura" doskonale pasuje do tego co napisałeś.
> To, że nie masz absolutnie racji to inna sprawa. Ne wiem czy to reguła, że na ogół ktoś, kto nie ma o czymś pojęcia zabiera głos wprowadzając tym samym innych w błąd. 
> Nastały złe czasy. Kiedyś to kończyło się jakieś szkoły a teraz wystarczy net i anonimowość.


Proszę mi wybaczyć czepliwość ale wątek wydał mi się interesujący. 
Czy może Pan na poparcie swoich teorii dotyczących zbrojenia płyt dołączyć mapę naprężeń górnych i dolnych w płycie..
Bo potem inwestorzy naczytają się takich (nie chcę tu pisać bzdur, napiszę ciekawych teorii) i udają specjalistów. 
Gorzej jeżeli jakiś Miecio z budowy to przeczyta i narobi ludziom problemu przy układaniu zbrojenia w płycie. 
Może jako ciekawostkę napiszę że jeszcze NIGDY nie wyszło mi z obliczeń żeby jakiegoś zbrojenia (górnego lub dolnego) nie dawać. 
pozdrawiam

----------


## kolo004

Mi projektant odpowiedział tak: my się nie zimujemy takimi projektami jak płyta fundamentowa pod dom - robi to praktykant, a projektant się pod tym pod pisuje. Dwie siatki daję się ponieważ nie wiemy jak płyta zapracuje (góra czy dół). Wnioski: ma rację bo czasami grunt trzyma a czasami musi zapracować płyta żeby przenieść siły.  Takie rozwiązanie ma sens zwłaszcza w przypadku mojego domu 160 ton. Strach jest taki, że siły wyliczyli mi w KN a a u mnie na metr bieżący obwodu płyty gdzie idzie ściana przenosi prawie 4 tony czyli 20 KN.

Co co jednej siatki - oczywiście można widziałem to w Szwecji ale tak: bdb podbudowa tak żeby płyta pracowała wyłącznie na ścinanie i belki mocne po obwodzie i domek do 100 ton max. Szwedy mają często skałę wulkaniczna pod spodem natomiast u nas glina z iłem więc lepiej dać dwie jeśli ma się gdzieś zapaś to będzie bezpieczniej ale zawsze polecam wzmacniać belki zalane w płycie fundamentowej.

----------


## jajmar

> ściana przenosi prawie 4 tony czyli 20 kn.
> 
> .


bzdura.

----------


## kolo004

faktycznie masz racje 4 tony to 40 KN

----------


## jacentyy

> Jedna  siatka jest stosowana w Szwecji (tu pracuje) bo nie ma sensu dwóch dawać ponieważ podłoże jest kamienne często i mega utwardzone czyli płyta pracuje tylko pod naciskiem. W Polsce ja zrobiłem dwie siatki ponieważ mam podłoże gliniane i płyta w niektórych miejscach może mieć odgięcie dlatego na polskie warunki w większości stosuje się dwie siatki ponieważ do końca nie wiadomo jak płyta zachowa się pod naporem budynku i jednoczesnym oddziaływaniem gruntu w różnych  miejscach. To że masz jedną to niewiele mówi ważne co masz pod płytą i jak jest twarde podłoże?


Kolego jak nie masz pojęcia o analizie statycznej płyt podpartych na podłożu sprężystym to może lepiej się nie wypowiadaj, to czy i gdzie się daje siatkę zbrojeniową zależy od tego w której warstwie występują naprężenia rozciągające, a to zależy od konkretnego rozkładu momentów w płycie, który może i przebiega nawet tak, że przytaczane tu zbrojenie "nadpodporowe" w przypadku płyty fundamentowej musi znaleźć się prostopadle do "podpory" czyli ściany w dolnej jej części, czyli jako siatka dolna.

[QUOTE=kolo004;7123519]Mi projektant odpowiedział tak: my się nie zimujemy takimi projektami jak płyta fundamentowa pod dom - robi to praktykant, a projektant się pod tym pod pisuje. Dwie siatki daję się ponieważ nie wiemy jak płyta zapracuje (góra czy dół). .......QUOTE]

Własnie po to konstruktor ma swoją wiedzę i program obliczeniowy żeby wiedzieć gdzie dokładnie potrzebne jest zbrojenie, a ten projektatankt. który Ci tak powiedział to zwykły g.k..., oby nigdy się nie przejechał na praktykantach....

----------

